# Chvrches



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone into there new album?
I can't stop listening to it


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

Yup, it has been played a lot here too. Just saw them a couple of weeks ago too. Cracking live!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll have to listen.

Heard a few tracks and seen the exposure they were given at the festivals, but couldn't quite click with the hype.

I'll need to listen properly and see for myself.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is a good video for people to judge which I'm listening to now.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not too sure yet. She is cute though.

It seems a bit calculated to me and only when the guy got up to sing did he raise the interaction and get the atmosphere up.

That said, Glasgow is the place for live music. The amount of great bands just playing around the pubs is something else.

The Barrowlands is a must for any music fan. There is a reason so many bands name this place to be their favourite venue. You don't know atmosphere until you've been here for music.

I've got a budding musician as a daughter. Sadly I don't have any musical ability, so it's over to her grandad to show here the ropes.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah they're good i like them. Some cool old skool synth sounds and nice vocals:thumb:


----------

